# اللجهة المصرية : اقول لروحي من غلبي انسى النسيان



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


يقول الشاعر شاعر الشباب احمد رامي في رائعته هجرتك


وقلت أعيش من غير ذكرى
 تخلي قلبي يحن إليك
ما فضلش عندي ولا فكرة
غير إني أنسى أفكر فيك
وصبحت بين عقلي وقلبي.. تايه حيران
أقول لروحي من غلبي.. اِنسى النسيان

كيف تأتي ( اقول لروحي ) و ( اِنسى النسيان ) ؟

الروح مؤنث و كلمة انسى للمذكر 

هل كان يجب عليه ان يقول انسي  وليس انسى ؟ 
لأن انسي للمؤنث و انسى للمذكر

أم أنني فهمت ذلك خطأ ؟

اريد منكم التوضيح يا سادة


شكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

أقول لروحي يعني أقول لنفسي، يقصدها بالمعنى المجازي
انس النسيان فعل أمر وقصده بها مبهم


----------



## akhooha

السطر مكتوب "أقول لروحي من غلبي أنسي النسيـان"ـ
(http://alsabbah.yoo7.com/t417-topic)
ومكتوب "اقول لروحي من غلبي انسي النسيان"ـ
(http://wesam-kaz.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-1258.html)
ومكتوب "أقول لروحي من غلبي.. أنسى النسيان"ـ
https://arz.wikipedia.org/wiki/هجرتك
وأية منها الصحيحة؟ـ


----------



## A doctor

على حسب نطق ام كلثوم ( اِنسى )


----------



## cherine

أنا لم أسمع الأغنية، ولكن إذا كان الكلام كله بصيغة المذكر، فمن الطبيعي أن يخاطب المذكر نفسه بصيغة المذكر، بغض النظر عن أن كلمة نفس/روح مؤنثة


----------



## A doctor

كلام جميل يا اختنا شيرين

ولكن اِنسَ النسيان ، هل هي أمر أم طلب ؟


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، لم أفهم سؤالك، ولا أرى الفارق جيدًا.


----------

